# Muhle Glaschutte Big 29er



## P.08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Need some advise. A friend has a Big 29er that he wants to sell, he got it second hand from an eBay buy. It looks good, but one thing concerned me. I searched the Ref M1-25-30 No 1120 and found a post from 2 years ago with this same watch on it. Now why am I suspicious? Because I bought (thankfully got my money back) a Panerai and it turned out to be a fake. Only way I identified it was searching the serial and model number. Are the Chinese faking this model? If not then I suppose it would just be coincidence that the same watch pictured in the one I am thinking about buying. By the way he is asking $700 for it. Inside the movement are these markings DMO/A133 and SW 200 1

Thoughts please.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Your friend got his watch second hand. Maybe member betty sold his 29 with no 1120 via ebay ? 
SW 200-1 is the movement made by Sellita.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

The movement appears to have Muhle's "woodpecker" regulator mechanism. I would be surprised if a counterfeiter went to the trouble to replicate that, but I guess anything is possible these days.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd be surprised if they're knocking off Muhles, but I've heard of stranger things. You could always email Muhle Glashutte and ask them to give you their opinion.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Mine is No.1520. I am sure the watch is real. Everything checks out on the watch.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

I've never seen a Muhle copy, but if your write to Muhle I am sure they will verify the serial number.

Great price for a fantastic watch by the way!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

Did u buy it? If not, tell ur friend im interested...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.08 (Feb 26, 2011)

incognito said:


> Did u buy it? If not, tell ur friend im interested...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's mine and I love it aside from Muhle using dim luminova.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

P.08 said:


> It's mine and I love it aside from Muhle using dim luminova.


I don't know if it's dim, I just think the hands are so narrow that there's very little of it. A minor nit for such a nice watch IMO. Enjoy it!


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

lucky bastard... hehe

enjoy it. now lets see some shots.


----------



## P.08 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll try to get some more pics up later.


----------

